# USB Bluetooth dongle



## adamdiab (6 يونيو 2006)

فى مشروع بدراستى استخدم دائرة تحتوى على ميكروكنترولر pic18f4450 هذا الميكروكنترولر يتيح ربط الدائرة بالكمبيوتر من خلال منفذ USB بحيث يمكن استخدام برنامج كمبيوتر لاستقبال اشارت حساسات و ارسال اشارات تحكم من الكمبيوتر الى servomotors عبر دائرة ال PIC

ما اريد اضافتة لهذا المشروع هو استخدام USB Bluetooth dongle و المتوفر فى الاسواق بثمن مناسب, فىربط الدائرة بالكمبوتر لاسلكيا بحيث يكون الكمبيوتر بعيد عن منطقة الحساسات (ظروف سيئة من درجة الحرارة و الموائع)

بالتحديد ما اريدة هو كيف ابرمج pic18f4450 بحيث يفهم ال bluetooth-prtocol ويستخلص البيانات التى ارسلها bluetooth المركب على الكمبيوتر و قام ال bluetooth المركب على دائرة الميكروكنترولر باستقبالها


----------



## electromechanics (7 يونيو 2006)

*usb*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أرجو أن ترسل لى أى شى يساعدنى فى تعلم usb مع العلم أنى أعرف microcontroller كويس جدا و عندى programmerيستطيع برمجة 18f4550 و سوف أبحث لك عندى على أمثله على تعلم bluetooth عن طريق microcontroller

my mail:sherifsamir40*************


----------



## kotaiba (21 ديسمبر 2006)

انا ايضا لدي مشروع تخرخ للتحكم بدارة(سيارة)باستخدام البلوتوث وmicrocontroller
ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات
البريد:
kotaibaalhariri***********


----------



## خلودي دودي حمودي (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الأخ adamdiab
أرجوا منك المساعدة في فهم عملية ربط 18f4450 من خلال المنفذ USB
مع العلم أن عندي خلفية في برمجة الPIC

أعني :



> بحيث يمكن استخدام برنامج كمبيوتر لاستقبال اشارت حساسات و ارسال اشارات تحكم من الكمبيوتر الى servomotors عبر دائرة ال PIC


----------

